# Acana grain free change



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

I read some other forums, they said they got a statement from Champion Pet Foods that they test all there food to ensure there is less then 5 PPM of ethoxyquin in the food. 

The FDA allows up to 75 PPM, a few vets commented and said 5 ppm won't have any effect of dogs. ToTW also tests to ensure less then 5 PPM.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is concerning since I've been feeding the Prairie Acana. We are in the midst of rotating on to Innova, but you can bet I'll be watching for further developments.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmm I have not heard anything about this. Is this the same for the original kibble (not grain free)??


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

It is my understanding from a breeder that has a close relationship with Champion that in the Grasslands formula Champion added fresh lamb as the first ingredient and also added fresh duck and russet potato. The Prairie Harvest formula also has added duck.

I do not know if the new formulas mentioned on the website are the changed list above or something else. I have left now 5 phone messages at Champion and 3 emails, if someone will call me back, I will pass on the information here!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

As of this am the website still states that all fish arrives fresh with NO preservatives and specifically states that it is ethoxyquin free.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

pokey said:


> It is my understanding from a breeder that has a close relationship with Champion that in the Grasslands formula Champion added fresh lamb as the first ingredient and also added fresh duck and russet potato. *The Prairie Harvest formula also has added duck*.
> 
> I do not know if the new formulas mentioned on the website are the changed list above or something else. I have left now 5 phone messages at Champion and 3 emails, if someone will call me back, I will pass on the information here!


I'm not too happy hearing that the Acana Prairie Harvest will or has added duck to its formula. It has been a really good formula for my two dogs' kibble rotation. I prefer the formulas to not be adding a lot of different meat proteins in one formula. Also, what is their source for the duck? I know a number of companies have to purchase it from China.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would be shocked if their duck is anything other than local. They base their quality and uniqueness on the fact that they get their supplies from local sources fresh daily. Yes, this will important to watch as I rotate thru the Prairie also.


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

I have an email out to Champion and this is one question I have asked. Once I hear back I will post here. I am feeding Pacifica so I want to make sure there has not been a change in it, but I also want to know what, if any changes have taken place in any of their formulas.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

If they are adding duck (haven't heard that) I highly doubt it would be from a source like China. I always keep the ingredient list from an old bag and mark the date on it and then sporadically check the ingredients on the bags I buy after that. Its a bit of work but worth it to know for sure IMO.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ash said:


> If they are adding duck (haven't heard that) I highly doubt it would be from a source like China. I always keep the ingredient list from an old bag and mark the date on it and then sporadically check the ingredients on the bags I buy after that. Its a bit of work but worth it to know for sure IMO.


REALLY good idea Ash.


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> REALLY good idea Ash.


I had this concern in the past with the ingredients changing, I called Luke's All Natural Pet Food and asked them. 

They said, you can't go by what's labelled on the bag, the companies run out the old bags, before switching the new formula into the new bags. You need to contact the manufacturer and ask them which expiration date has the new formula. 

They will say something like, all foods with the expiration date greater then Dec 09 will contain the new formula.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

John's Golden said:


> Acana grain free changed the bag and ingredients, at least the grassland. I also cannot find it's statement being ethoxyquin free as on the old bag. The Champion webite for Acana just says new formulas coming soon. I do not understand why they would not inform people before selling the new formula? I will have to call and see what they say, just hope it agrees with my dogs.


Do you have a picture or scan of the old bag listing the ingredients? The ingredients listed on their website currently is the formula of Acana Grasslands that I have in my kitchen.


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

The ingredients listed on their website is still the old formula; I don't know why they haven't updated their site. I sent yet another email to Champion last week and still have not received a reply. I am a bit frustrated that after 4 weeks, 4 emails and 5 voice mails that I can not get a return call or email. For such a great company, their customer service is severely lacking.


----------



## John's Golden (Feb 25, 2008)

I never got a response to email and called the customer service like 20 times and it always goes to a person named Diana's voice mail. The new grassland ingredients seem to be fine with my dogs. I sent them another email stating I was disappointed with there customer service and why the still haven't updated the web site? Anyone ever get any response?


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

I had been calling the toll free number and tried the local number 2 weeks ago. Someone answered and I told her that I have been trying to get in touch with someone for over 4 weeks. This woman apologized and said she would put my message right on Diana's desk. It seems Diana was busy interviewing a new customer service person as she gets over 100 calls a day. I still never heard from Diana or the nutritionist. I have given up as I have transitioned the puppy over now and have figured out most of my questions.

I am thinking of email and calling the CEO/owner and letting him know. I do still have a couple of questions I would like answered if possible. I have a few direct emails, so some of my emails have gone to individuals as well as through the website. I think 6 weeks is plenty of time to respond!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I loved the Acana Prairie, but have rotated back to the Innova large breed until the dust settles with whatever this change is. Also, in our playbook is Fromm 4-star line.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Shoot, I just got a bag of Acana pacifica (grain free) this weekend. Not a good food after all? I narrowed my choices down to Acana, Natures Balance & Taste of the wild. The store owner said I could return it any time, should I? Should I have choose one of the others? I'm confused.


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh no, it's a great food; it's the customer service that I have issue with. I know a breeder that received an email from her sales rep that there was a change in formula. For the Grasslands formula Champion added fresh lamb as the first ingredient and also added fresh duck and russet potato. The Prairie Harvest formula also has added duck.

I am currently feeding Pacifica to my puppy and he is doing great. We have solid poops for the first time ever and we have tried many foods!!


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

pokey said:


> Oh no, it's a great food; it's the customer service that I have issue with. I know a breeder that received an email from her sales rep that there was a change in formula. For the Grasslands formula Champion added fresh lamb as the first ingredient and also added fresh duck and russet potato. The Prairie Harvest formula also has added duck.
> 
> I am currently feeding Pacifica to my puppy and he is doing great. We have solid poops for the first time ever and we have tried many foods!!


 
Thanks for your reply. I've always thought a great food goes hand & hand with the companys reputation. So no worries with the Pacifica grain free formula?


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

What I think happened with Champion is the interest in their foods grew too fast. While they are keeping up with making a great produce, their customer service has suffered. I understand they are trying to get more CS people, but that takes time, especially if they want to train them right.

I switched to Acana Pacifica after researching for weeks! I didn't want the high protein of the Orijen, and the Acana was the perfect match. My puppy no longer has soft stools, his coat looks great, he is gaining weight nicely and no itching; what more could I ask for?


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

pokey said:


> My puppy no longer has soft stools, his coat looks great, he is gaining weight nicely and no itching; what more could I ask for?


Nothing better!! 

I specifically drove 40 minutes to a store I found online that carrys well known brand dog foods. I asked the store owner about Acana and she said that she is just starting to carry it because of customers requesting it. I orginally went for Fromms surf & turf and left with the Pacifica Acana. Our pup loves it!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I just bought a bag of the new Acana Grasslands formula and it says the lamb is now from Innisfail, Alberta and the duck is from Ontario. They are no longer using New Zealand lamb for Grasslands.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I've heard, the new grasslands formula has fish meal in it also, not the fresh fish like in the old formula. True??


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

It has salmon and herring meals and instead of northern pike, it now has lake walleye.


----------

